# Hilfe beim Entschlüsseln von emerge Fehlermeldungen

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich habe seit 2 Monaten kein emerge --sync aufgeführt und nun war er so weit, wie immer habe ich block hier und da. Normalerweise ist es einfach die Blocks zu lösen, man muss nur die blockierende Version deinstallieren und emerge word nochmal ausführen.

Nun habe ich aber 2 Meldungen, die ich nicht so recht weiß, wie ich sie lösen soll:

1. x11-base/xorg-server:0

```

[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.2-r1:0/1.15.2 [1.15.0:0/1.15.0] USE="ipv6 nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -xnest -xvfb" 5,449 kB

...

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.15.0= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.20-r1::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.15.0= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.15.0= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.15.0= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.2::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.15.0= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.15.0= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.7.0::gentoo, installed)

```

So, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann habe ich gerade x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.2-r1, da es Abhängigkeit von x11-drivers/xf86-* ist. Jetzt will das System aber auf x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.2-r1 updaten, und das erzeugt einen Fehler, nur ich verstehe nicht welchen. Ein grep "xf86\|xorg" /etc/portage/ -R  bleibt leer, also habe ich niergendwo diese Pakete maskiert oder sonstwas. Wo ist genau hier der Fehler, und wie kann ich den lösen?

2. openrc & udev

```

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8 [0.12.4] USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 148 kB

...

[blocks B      ] <sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27 ("<sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8)

...

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/openrc required by @system

    >=sys-apps/openrc-0.12 required by (net-misc/netifrc-0.2.2::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/openrc required by (virtual/service-manager-0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26 required by (sys-fs/udev-216::gentoo, installed)

```

Normalerweise würde ich hier emerge -C "<sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27" machen und emerge world neu ausführen. Aber bei einer wichtigen Systemkomponente möchte ich das nicht machen. Hab bei "eselect news list " nachgeschaut ob da was wegen udev steht, ich finde nur etwas älteres "2014-11-07  Upgrade to udev >= 217 or eudev >= 2.1", welches über CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER warnt. Bricht denn nicht mein system, wenn ich sys-fs/udev-init-scripts deinstalliere? Wie soll ich das lösen? sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26  entfernen oder diese Version maskieren?

Danke

----------

## franzf

Die letzten 2 Monate gab es AFAIK mindestens 2 neue stable portage-Versionen. Ich würde deshalb als erstes

```
emerge -1 portage
```

machen und schauen ob die neue Version mit den Blocks selbst zurechtkommt.

Denn der erste Block sollte definitiv kein Problem sein. Bei mir war es in letzter Zeit immer so, dass portage solche subslot-dependencies (-> unterschiedliche ABI) automatisch neu gebaut wurden.

Der zweite Block sollte auch automatisch gehen (AFAICS). Das Problem hier ist, dass openrc-0.13.8 auf >=udev-init-scripts-27 besteht, udev-init-scripts-27 im Gegenzug will >=openrc-0.13. Problem ist: du hast openrc-0.12* und udev-init-scripts-26* installiert. Deinstallieren sollte gehen (udev-init-scripts), du kannst aber auch die Keule auspacken und

```
emerge -1 --nodeps openrc udev-init-scripts
```

Wenn du procps <3.3.9-r2 installiert hast nimm das auch noch vorne ran.

Danach direkt das world-update ausführen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> emerge world

  Sorry der nachfrage, aber nutzt du das Kommando wirklich so ohne weitere Optionen?

Falls ja, nimm besser -uDN mit hinzu.

----------

## pablo_supertux

@franz: danke für den Tipp, werde später ausprobieren

@Josef.95: nein, ich mache immer emerge -uvDN world aber im Post habe ich nur emerge world wegen der Abkürzung geschrieben

----------

## pablo_supertux

@franzf: hab erstmal portage aktualisiert und es hat sich verbessert, ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung, leider auch 2 Blocks

```

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kmod-19 [18-r1] USE="tools zlib -debug -doc -lzma -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4 (-python3_2%)" 1,440 KiB

...

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8 [0.12.4] USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 148 KiB

[blocks b      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.13.8" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-19)

[blocks b      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.13 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.13" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27)

```

das ist im Grund dasselbe wie bei https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1008732.html und https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7684772.html doch leider schaffe ich dieses Block nicht zu lösen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Christian99

das kleine b in "[blocks b      ]" heißt eigentlich, dass portage den block durch updaten der entsprechenden pakete selbst beheben kann. Eigentlich sollte das laufen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Oh Mann, so kann man sich schnell zum Clown machen. Hab seit Jahren die emerge manpage nicht mehr gelesen und wusste nicht, dass es einen Unterschied zwsichen b und B gab...

----------

## Christian99

kein Problem, kann jedem mal passieren  :Smile: 

----------

